# My Bailey



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Uggg, I just need to vent for a minute. 
Bailey had her eye surgery at the beginning of Feb. I kind of knew she'd probably need eye drops for the rest of her life but would never have imagined it would've turned out the way it did. 
She is 100% blind in that eye now and her vision is progressively going in the other. Because she went blind so suddenly in that eye she runs into things all the time and is not yet learning to be more careful. She has ANOTHER scratch on it and we went back to the vet yesterday and they put her on yet another eye drop. So, I'm back up to 12 drops a day. I feel like pulling my hair out! I don't know how anyone would manage this if they worked a full time job.
And if that isn't fun enough, my dog is not the same in any way anymore. My happy, playful, confident dog is gone. She's become a scared nervous wreck. I hate this so much.
Bri and Bailey have both almost always slept in their own beds because they tend to wander around at night. They're very cat like sometimes...
For the last few months (before her eye surgery) I've been shutting them in the rubber room at night because of the wandering. They wake me up all the time so they can wander around in there allllll they want without disturbing my sleep. 
Now suddenly Bailey goes into a panic attack if I put her back there. It's pitiful. A few nights ago I put them back there and she started trembling and panting and trying to climb my legs. I talked to her and petted her for a minute thinking that something outside may have scared her but she wouldn't calm down. Then I thought maybe if I left the room she'd chill out but she started freaking out more and clawing at the door. She's NEVER done this. I went and got her out and she slept in a bed in my room. I don't want her to get on my bed anymore because I'm scared she'll walk off the edge. So, I tried again last night and she did the same thing. I mean she goes into a total freak out. She was in a complete state of anxiety at the vet yesterday too and she's never done that either. 
Last night I told Mark that I think it's because I turn the light off and even though there's a night light in the rubber room she still can't see at all and she just feels more comfortable if she knows I'm nearby. 
I know that we're headed toward total blindness and it's just not something she's prepared to deal with. I told the vet yesterday that if I'd known what I know now I would never have had the surgery done. He said that at least I gave her a chance to have her vision restored but unfortunately that wasn't the end result. I'm guess I'm just tired and don't know what to do for her anymore. And since her surgery she's been a real trooper about getting her eye drops but now because she's had one ulcer after the other on it I know it's painful so she's started cringing away when I come toward her because she either knows or assumes I'm about to mess with her eye again. It just really bums me out....:frown:


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Donna Im so sorry to hear about Bailey's eye and the situation you are in! Poor Bailey, she is probably scared and nervous because she doesnt understand the vision loss and it makes her less confident. Have you noticed that maybe you or someone in your family started treating her differently since she lost her vision and maybe that is bringing out the anxiety in her? Maybe put her in a crate in your bedroom at night so she settles down?

Iv never had to deal with something like this personally so Im afraid I have no advice on the situation. Good luck to you and Bailey!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm so sorry you and poor Bailey are going through this. It is so hard when our sweet furbabies start to age and decline.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

oh, donna....this is enough to make anyone cry and pull out hair and rail against the fates .....

is there a blind dog place you can contact who might be able to help you prepare bailey? to help bailey out?

i wish there were words to comfort or soothe either you or your baby, but there aren't....this situation just plain sucks....for you, for bailey....


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Kat said:


> Donna Im so sorry to hear about Bailey's eye and the situation you are in! Poor Bailey, she is probably scared and nervous because she doesnt understand the vision loss and it makes her less confident. Have you noticed that maybe you or someone in your family started treating her differently since she lost her vision and maybe that is bringing out the anxiety in her? Maybe put her in a crate in your bedroom at night so she settles down?
> 
> Iv never had to deal with something like this personally so Im afraid I have no advice on the situation. Good luck to you and Bailey!


She's definitely scared because she can't see and you're probably right, we are likely treating her differently. It's hard not to. I'm a real "go with the flow" kind of person and am generally very low stress so maybe I'm letting it show more than I realize that this is bothering me so much. Bailey is very sensitive and tuned in to me and my husband and I know I've been babying her more than usual.
I've dealt with blind and deaf dogs on several occasions but she's just different than the others. 
I got her when she was just under 6 months old and she had been kept in a crate in a dark basement since she was 8 weeks old. The previous owner said that was the only way he could keep her quiet so she stayed in the dark for about 23 hours a day. When I brought her home she was almost totally feral. I've never crated her since because I just didn't want her to think she would be stuck in there indefinitely. 
I just wish I could fix this, know that I can't, and am trying to figure out our new reality. I'm not doing so well at it yet apparently....


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

magicre said:


> oh, donna....this is enough to make anyone cry and pull out hair and rail against the fates .....
> 
> is there a blind dog place you can contact who might be able to help you prepare bailey? to help bailey out?
> 
> i wish there were words to comfort or soothe either you or your baby, but there aren't....this situation just plain sucks....for you, for bailey....


You know, oddly enough I got a random email the other day from one of the groups that I subscribe to and they had an article about helping blind dogs to adjust. I do need to look more into that and just give myself an attitude adjustment and help her instead of feeling sorry for both of us. I guess it's gonna take a little time and effort to keep her happy and her spirits up. It does just plain suck....


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

ya know....when you take the 24 - 48 hours to wrap your head around what's going on....and believe me, you deserve that and a hot bath with a glass of wine...

then, i think you will stop babying, since you know as well as i do, that it's not going to be productive for either one of you.

i know this dog. i had a kimba that was kept in a box in a dark room because she was 'too lively'....she was just about feral...and crating never worked on her. she had this uncanny knack for picking locks or bouncing up and down to open the crate somehow.

you will find a way, because what other options are there?

Untitled Page

i don't know if this will help, but maybe they can start you on the right road.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I am so sorry you are going through this. I had a dog go suddenly blind (big cat vs little dog, dog lost). It is a horrible adjustment period for both of you. You have every right to feel devastated, hurt, worried, enraged and depress.I won't tell you that Bailey will be exactly like her old self but things will get better. I know with Arrakis, we finally just had her eyes removed because of her stupidness (she went after a bobcat mix. It was twice her size, so definitely STUPID). At first, she was very nervous and scared, would just freeze up at times until we went and "got" her. It took about a year before she became more confident. I think once she learned that she was "safe" from being "attacked" and the layout of the house and yard was what helped improve her confidence. I hope that your adjustment period is a whole lot shorter.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, damn. I was so hoping for a happy ending to all of her eye trauma. I know you are heartbroken, and worried. And afraid she will live her life fearful.

I know this is not the same situation, but when Snorkels was going deaf she acted similarly. I didn't know what was happening at the time, but she was barky, and snapped at people, and whined, and hid in the corner. I thought it was because we were on vacation and it threw her out of sorts, but it was because she was losing her hearing and probably had some pain while it happened.,

And she did adjust. Hopefully, it will be the same for Bailey. Just remember, dogs don't have self pity. Bailey is going to want to go forward in life, whether she can see or not. It is us humans that feel the most pain over something like this, I think.

I think in the end, Bailey will show you the way.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> She's definitely scared because she can't see and you're probably right, we are likely treating her differently. It's hard not to. I'm a real "go with the flow" kind of person and am generally very low stress so maybe I'm letting it show more than I realize that this is bothering me so much. Bailey is very sensitive and tuned in to me and my husband and I know I've been babying her more than usual.
> I've dealt with blind and deaf dogs on several occasions but she's just different than the others.
> I got her when she was just under 6 months old and she had been kept in a crate in a dark basement since she was 8 weeks old. The previous owner said that was the only way he could keep her quiet so she stayed in the dark for about 23 hours a day. When I brought her home she was almost totally feral. I've never crated her since because I just didn't want her to think she would be stuck in there indefinitely.
> I just wish I could fix this, know that I can't, and am trying to figure out our new reality. I'm not doing so well at it yet apparently....


Oh my goodness, 23 hours a day, poor thing. Im so happy you rescued her  I cant believe the previous owner would even admit to something like that. I can understand why you wouldnt want to crate her.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Donna I am so sorry that you and Bailey are having such a difficult time.
You bring so much joy to her life. I just wish you would have had a better 
outcome after the surgery. Hang in there.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

poor baby and poor you too!
i can imagine jsut how hard it is on the both of you.

im sure you are probably wanting to comfort her the best way you know how by going to her to cuddle her or snuggle her when hse is upset.
if i were you i would begin teaching her how to listen better when she is searching for you and seems like she cannot find you calmly clap your hand.call her name so she has to find you then reward her a bit step back and do it again.

as for night time i would purchuse a crate and leave it near your bed,perhapes put in one of your old worn shirts so it smells just like you to help her feel more comfortable. practice putting her in the crate during the day for a few minutes at a time and talking not directly at her but walk around and jsut talk normally she understands your nearby then let her out.

i think the best you can do is to help boost her confedence with some new training teaching her to use her eharing better and her nose too.

grab some treats and being silent put one right in front her her nose when she has the smell of it drag the treat along the floor and lead her useing the scent then leave the treat on the treat on the floor for her to find let her find it on her own.

the more independent she can elarn to be the more confedent she will feel about herself and her situation. it may alos be a good thing to begin feeding her by hand if you donot already since she is nervous already it could make dinner time nerve wracking for her around the otehr dogs.

i know itll be very very hard to watch her struggleing to learn but she will learn you just have to allow her to learn . i have seen some people who would verbally direct there blind dog constantly and it didnt help the dog at all. your baby is gonna have to learn her way around the house and the furniture on her own. if she becomes frightend by running into somthing simply call her happily to you to distract her from the fear.

i am soo sooo sorry this had happend,its not your fault you were only trying to do the best you could for her but i think the best thing for her right now is your help in learning how to cope by useing her ears and nose and im sure it will do you a world of good too being able to witness waht she can accomplish and what she will accomplish i have no doubt she is capable and you as well, once you begin working with her you will be more and more excited every day to watch her progress and learn.

keep you chin up and let us know how things go i wish you the very very best of luck and bailey too!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

When I came back in here and read all your posts I teared up. I'm thankful to have "met" people that care about not just their own pets but others pets too. Bailey had a rough start but has lived with us, in the same house, for the majority of her life so she does know the layout of this house. I do see her now slowly walking in a crouch if the lights are off, but still able to get from room to room. So I know she'll eventually get used to it. 
I know too that she doesn't feel sorry for herself, (that seems to be my job), but just seeing her scared and not understanding is hard. I really rarely have a pity party but for the last few days I've been having one hell of a good one. I came home from the vet saying, why my dog, why Bailey of all dogs?? 
Thanks for the good suggestions Charity, I've been thinking about new ways to engage her and she's very food motivated so she'd like any food or treat related game. And as far as a crate, I doubt I'll go that route. She seems to be happy in a dog bed next to my bed so we'll stick with that. She does still get on my bed during the day and as long as she still has some vision I'm okay with that. I just don't want her up there if I have the lights off at night. If she walks off and breaks a leg I might have to shoot myself...:wacko:
I've made tons of adjustments in my life for my dogs over the years and of course I'll do it again for her. I guess she's just always been so special to me that this one is harder than others. Like watching Tommy decline. One of the worst things ever. I guess our dogs getting old is never easy but I'd really like a break for a minute please. 
Man I sound like a whiny ass huh? 
On a happy note, my sister visited this weekend (which I always love) and picked me up 120 lbs of beef heart from the meat supplier near her in Alabama. It's normally around $1.15 a lb but I got it for .60 a lb this time. I bought several other things but yay for cheap meat! Somewhat sad that meat was the highlight of my week....
Thanks guys for the support. You. Totally. Rock.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

yes, it's a bitch. No doubt. I wish there was a way to wave a magic wand and change things.

you deserve a little self pity. Or a lot. 

And congrats on the meat - I know it's a small consolation right now but it's something!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

It's probably time you just slept on the floor with her 

kidding. 


This just sucks. I am sorry you and Bailey have to deal with this. Let me get this straight. The eye she gets drops in also gets ulcers? If it is totally blind now why not just remove it? Is that weird to suggest? Is it bothering her at all? I wish I knew the right words to say but I don't. I have never dealt with anything like this. People with blind dogs would be your best bet. I would probably just baby her like crazy and thats probably not right either. 

Just know that there are "internet" friends who care about you and your pack of munchkins. 

And I hope and pray Bailey figures this all out too.

I must be one sad person because meat scores give me a rush. LOL.....

I would kill for .60 a pound. I pay upwards of 1.99 a pound.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> It's probably time you just slept on the floor with her
> 
> kidding.
> 
> ...


I did sleep on the floor with her after her surgery. I think I've done that a number of times for a number of dogs.... If my babies need their mama on the floor, that's what they get. :smile:
She has gotten ulcers on that eye from scratching it because she runs into things. It's not just developing ulcers. The reason we haven't considered removing it yet, (and that might happen) is because I don't want to put her through another surgery, and because she actually has a functioning eye. It's just filled with scar tissue that's blocking her vision. The vet described it like if you held you hand over your eye. You wouldn't be able to see, but your eye still works. Does that make sense? So I guess I'm still holding out a little hope that the some of the scar tissue will dissolve and she'll regain some of her sight. 
I am trying not to baby her too much but it's not easy for me to watch her struggle to find her way around. I was coming down the hall earlier with her behind me, talking the whole way so she'd follow my voice. I don't know the right way to approach this but I guess I have no choice but to find out.
And I know I'm talkin' to the right crowd about being happy to get good meat prices. I was a very happy camper about that. :biggrin:


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> I am trying not to baby her too much but it's not easy for me to watch her struggle to find her way around. I was coming down the hall earlier with her behind me, talking the whole way so she'd follow my voice. I don't know the right way to approach this but I guess I have no choice but to find out.


i know what you mean about feeling sorry watching her struggle,i think i would have such a ahrd time with that too! not jumping right in to help,to lead her or use my voice to direct her all the time.
when my kitty became arthritic i desgned my bedroom around her! kitty steps every where,soft beds on the floor all over for her,keeping the room at 80 degrees all year round, taking down the temptation of climbing onto things.

right now use your voice for her but try not to direct alot if you are always directing her "bailey im over here,WATCH THE BED!,bailey be careful!!,bailey im comeing ill be right there here i come"

it will cause her dependncy to be onto you and when you are not there she will be lost. so guide her for right now so she will follow you for the guidence but once she begins to feel more comfortable i would taper off the talking to her constantly,im not saying never talk to her but dont feel the need to direct her constantly later on once she begins to feel more comfortable about looseing her sight.

it sounds silly but if you see her run into things just have a little giggle and say somthing like "oh you silly girl! thats the chair! come along!"
i find dogs are a bit like toddlars in that sense alot of times when a toddlar falls down they will look stunned and look at you if you smile and laugh,so will they if you say "OMG! are you alright!?" they will begin to cry. your happy ton and laughter will distract her from the fear or the confusion becuase many dogs work on the owners tone of voice anyways,she already knows when you laugh what it means it means your happy.
i know that will NOT be your first instinct to giggle, if your like me your first intinct will be to run over scoop her up and cry into herand tell her again and again how much you love her and how sorry you are this has happend to her (yep that would me)

you will need your time to cry for her and for yourself,thats totally understandable just be sure to do it when shes happy and contented relaxing just take her into your arms sit alone in your room with ehr and cry,cry as much as you want,be as pessamistic as you want,yell and scream at God all you want,bargin and barter with God all you need to feel better and then pick yourself up off the bed and go have some fun just spending time with all the little ones (baily included of coarse) and have a good laugh at there adorable antics and rember how great they all are and how amazing it is you got to be the one who cares for them.
becuase you really are lucky to have any one of them and truly blessed to have all of them


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm sorry I'm a little bit late joining this thread. I feel really bad for you and your little one. I've gone through this with 3 different dogs. 

My Samoyed developed glaucoma in both eyes. We removed one eye and replaced it with a false eye. No one could ever tell that she didn't have a real eye. Her second eye developed glaucoma suddenly and I was no longer working for an opthalmologist so we just removed that eye and sewed it closed. She did totally fine with both surgeries and was a happier dog, just to not be in pain anymore. 

My first Lhasa went blind in both eyes. The vets at the vet school were never able to agree on a cause or cure it and I spent a fortune trying to figure out why but she adjusted pretty well. 

Chelsy went blind pretty fast and did not adjust well. Her one eye had a luxated lens and they wanted to remove the eye after a year of constant drops and pain for her but by that point she had so many other problems I didn't want to put her through it. She still had one good eye. Then the other eye went. She couldn't walk and was using a wheel chair at this point. IF she had been in good shape, I would have let them take out her bad eye, just so she wouldn't have been in the constant pain and I wouldn't have had to use the drops all day long in it. 

I think only you know your baby best and can evaluate how she is doing. If she is still in good health, then just the pain from the eyes and the constant drops can be very upsetting to her. I know that the constant treatment and irritation alone was bad for Chelsy. She would duck her head every time I came near her and she hated those bottles of drops. While the eye removal surgery is a major surgery, once it is over, they are free from the pain and drops forever. My samoyed was ten when she had it done. 

Give Bailey hugs from me. I know about eyes (had a transplant myself a year ago and will take drops for the rest of my life!)


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

xchairity_casex said:


> right now use your voice for her but try not to direct alot if you are always directing her "bailey im over here,WATCH THE BED!,bailey be careful!!,bailey im comeing ill be right there here i come"
> 
> it will cause her dependncy to be onto you and when you are not there she will be lost.
> 
> ...


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

I am a little late to the thread as well... but reading through, my heart breaks for what you are going through.

I wish I had some pearls of wisdom. But I just don't. I am unfamiliar with eye issues, let alone the anxiety surrounding the slow loss of sight. I, too, was wondering if it might just be better to remove the eye and be done with the stress of her pain, as well as your having to administer drops all day... But surgery is surgery; difficult thing to go through.

I had a friend whose Border Collie had his eye removed due to ulcers on the eye. He was young, and bounced back quickly--- of course, his remaining eye was working fine.

Anyway, I agree that this may be a challenge you WILL rise to... and learn all the more from the experience. And the point that your emotional state transfers right over to your (our) dogs is a good one. Your calm and positive attitude may be the best medicine yet for little Bailey. Chin up-- you have all of our support here! :smile:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

this might be a stupid question and please, donna...i mean no insensitivity here, but is it possible that she would do better by removing the eye?

i know it's another surgery and certainly, i would not want yet another surgery....but twelve painful drops a day might make surgery the lesser evil?

i'm probably not saying this well....just thinking out loud....


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

magicre said:


> this might be a stupid question and please, donna...i mean no insensitivity here, but is it possible that she would do better by removing the eye?
> 
> i know it's another surgery and certainly, i would not want yet another surgery....but twelve painful drops a day might make surgery the lesser evil?
> 
> i'm probably not saying this well....just thinking out loud....


I mentioned it in my last post that the reason we're not ready to consider removing it is that her eye still functions, just has scar tissue blocking her vision. I want to *know* that there's no chance she'll see out of it again and that it's not painful in general before we take that step. I know it's annoying her right now because of the scratch but when it isn't scratched it doesn't seem to bother her at all.
It has been a little ridiculous though with the million drops a day. I think, "Come here Bailey, let's do another eye drop" is about half of my vocabulary right now! 
On a totally different topic, your sig picture of Bubba is the cutest freakin' thing EVA! Makes me smile every time I see it!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

that's right. i just re read it...i can see why you would hesitate...

bubba thanks you 

he's already lost a pound and a half. halfway to his goal weight LOL

he's thinking he looks mighty svelte now. i don't have the heart to tell him he's wrong.

but if he makes you smile then i'm glad...you need more smiles.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> I mentioned it in my last post that the reason we're not ready to consider removing it is that her eye still functions, just has scar tissue blocking her vision. I want to *know* that there's no chance she'll see out of it again and that it's not painful in general before we take that step. I know it's annoying her right now because of the scratch but when it isn't scratched it doesn't seem to bother her at all.
> It has been a little ridiculous though with the million drops a day. I think, "Come here Bailey, let's do another eye drop" is about half of my vocabulary right now!
> On a totally different topic, your sig picture of Bubba is the cutest freakin' thing EVA! Makes me smile every time I see it!



is there any kind of like doggy eye patch you could use to help prevent her from causeing more damage?


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm sorry Donna, just wanted to say I hope Bailey can stop running into things and scratching her eye. I can't imagine how stressful that must be for you.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

xchairity_casex said:


> is there any kind of like doggy eye patch you could use to help prevent her from causeing more damage?


you do come up with some very creative ideas...when you're not scaring the bejeebers out of me with thread titles LOL


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

lol. i keep trying to think in my head of a way you could make an eye patch where it wouldnt be too tight but wouldnt fall off if she shook her head :/

maybe ill try rigging somthing up to Cesar head and see how it works i mean if it can fit on a Bull Terriers head it could fit on a dog with a normal head


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Here's one:










EYE PATCH DOGS Eye Love You Fashionable Pet Eye by rendachs


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

and off we go. LOL


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

xellil said:


> Here's one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG!! thats sooo funny!!! but i bet it would work!


----------



## funshine (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm so sorry what you and Bailey have to go through :frown: Hang in there!

I have to admit I don't know anything about blind dogs, but saw once a show (or a piece of show) where a blind dog had a vision dog. Is any of your other dogs calm and maybe willing to help Bailey to navigate? Not sure if you could use a leash between two dogs, but maybe someone would know...?

Oh, and that eye patch looks almost like doggles :smile:


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

OMG that is too funny! Bailey might not be as impressed but what does she know?


xellil said:


> Here's one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

funshine said:


> I'm so sorry what you and Bailey have to go through :frown: Hang in there!
> 
> I have to admit I don't know anything about blind dogs, but saw once a show (or a piece of show) where a blind dog had a vision dog. Is any of your other dogs calm and maybe willing to help Bailey to navigate? Not sure if you could use a leash between two dogs, but maybe someone would know...?
> 
> Oh, and that eye patch looks almost like doggles :smile:


i think that's a great idea! Surely out of the nine dogs there is one that might be a vision dog. Well, probably not Madison.

We have some doggles in a box somewhere, if hubby ever gets Snorkels on the motorcycle. You just can't look at her in them without cracking up. Sometimes they make her wear them at laser therapy, also.

Donna I wasn't meaning to put up such a goofy looking photo. I didn't even look close enough to realize it was a giant eye. I feel kinda bad. I was just so happy I found an eye patch I guess I didn't look too close. I don't really want Bailey to wear that awful thing!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I doubt she'd be willing to wear it but it would be funny to see. I think we need a picture of Snorkels in goggles. Hint, hint...
Actually Briana is VERY attuned to Bailey and will fawn over her a lot if she seems stressed. It's very sweet. However, she's not the best guide dog considering I don't know any dog on the planet, much less a supposedly agile Min Pin, that is as uncoordinated and clumsy as she is. If she were Bailey's only hope of getting around safely we'd probably be better off just turning her loose on the hwy at night. Poor Bri will fall UP the 2 steps onto the porch at least a couple of times a week. Seriously I've told the vet from the time Bri was a puppy that her depth perception is bad. When she was younger she'd run into the living room and attempt to jump on the sofa from about 5 feet away, smack into the front of it and fall to the ground. Mark and I would just be watching and shaking our heads...hwell:


----------

